# Eric Liddell



## VirginiaHuguenot

Born on January 16, 1902, in China, to missionary parents, Eric Liddell is perhaps Scotland's most famous Christian athlete. The story of how he faithfully kept the Lord's Day holy and still achieved Olympic glory is told in Chariots of Fire. A good biography called _God's Joyful Runner_ by Russell Ramsey tells the story more accurately and more in-depth. 

After his Olympic gold medal he went on to serve as a missionary in the Far East. He died of a brain tumour on February 21, 1945 while in his second year of confinement at a Japanese internment camp. 

He ran a good race. 

"I have fought a good fight, I have finished my course, I have kept the faith" (2 Tim. 4.7)

"He giveth power to the faint; and to them that have no might he increaseth strength. Even the youths shall faint and be weary, and the young men shall utterly fall: But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint." (Isa. 40.29-31)

http://www.electricscotland.com/history/men/eric_liddell.htm

http://hometown.aol.co.uk/__121b_z344n251O1Bn2wN6fiEH9aNepbEyANDJE01i120Gk2jzqQbEfFMZiJg37nyA6LWI

http://www.intouch.org/myintouch/mighty/portraits/eric_liddell_213688.html

http://www.heartoscotland.com/Categories/eric-liddell.htm


----------



## Ivan

One cool dude...to the glory of God!!


----------



## pastorway

One of my heroes!! Thanks for reminding me of his birthday!

Any of you have a copy of his book _The Disciplines of the Christian life_? It was finally published in 1985 by Abingdon Press on behalf of the estate of Florence Liddell Hall. It is a short book written and passed around within the camp where he was a prisoner. It is written to serve as a year long discipleship guide with a chapter for each month.

Phillip


----------



## Scot

I have a video about his life. 

I've often wondered why there's so many athletes that call themselves christians today yet don't seem that convicted about keeping the Lord's Day. Maybe this question should be moved to another thread but do you guys agree with playing professional sports on Sunday? Wasn't John Knox surprised to find Calvin lawn bowling on the Lord's Day?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> I've often wondered why there's so many athletes that call themselves christians today yet don't seem that convicted about keeping the Lord's Day. Maybe this question should be moved to another thread but do you guys agree with playing professional sports on Sunday? Wasn't John Knox surprised to find Calvin lawn bowling on the Lord's Day?



I too have noticed that many professional football players and others call themselves Christian and yet think nothing of sports on the Lord's Day. Eric Liddell's witness stands out in this regard. 

As for John Calvin lawn bowling on the Sabbath, that is a myth. You might find this article on the subject interesting:

http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/calvin_bowls.htm


----------



## Scot

Thanks for the link. I'll read it tomorrow (the Lord's Day). You need to send it to R.C. Sproul because I just recently heard him talk about Calvin lawn bowling on Sunday.

They're having football games this evening, why not every Saturday instead of Sunday? They need to read about Eric Liddell.

[Edited on 16-1-2005 by Scot]


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_ As for John Calvin lawn bowling on the Sabbath, that is a myth. You might find this article on the subject interesting:



If it's a myth, and I don't doubt you, then why is Sproul saying it's true? Or did he?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_ As for John Calvin lawn bowling on the Sabbath, that is a myth. You might find this article on the subject interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a myth, and I don't doubt you, then why is Sproul saying it's true? Or did he?
Click to expand...


I can't speak for Sproul, but this myth has been around for a long time. In fact, time is the only currency that this story has, not historical accuracy. Calvin endured many slanders by his detractors and some have found their way into Reformed minds. The main thing is, Calvin didn't lawn bowl on the Lord's Day. Had he done so, he would have been disciplined for it by the church or the civil magistrate in Geneva, and it would have been contrary to his own preaching on Sabbath-keeping.


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_ As for John Calvin lawn bowling on the Sabbath, that is a myth. You might find this article on the subject interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a myth, and I don't doubt you, then why is Sproul saying it's true? Or did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Sproul, but this myth has been around for a long time. In fact, time is the only currency that this story has, not historical accuracy. Calvin endured many slanders by his detractors and some have found their way into Reformed minds. The main thing is, Calvin didn't lawn bowl on the Lord's Day. Had he done so, he would have been disciplined for it by the church or the civil magistrate in Geneva, and it would have been contrary to his own preaching on Sabbath-keeping.
Click to expand...


Indeed. I have started to read deeper and deeper into Calvin. What a warm-hearted man he was! The book, _Reformed Puritan Spirituality_(I think that's the right order of words) has opened my eyes to the depth of knowledge *AND* faith this man had. 

I have several heroes of the faith from the Reformation period on and Calvin is at the top of the list. I believe it's time for me to purchase the _Institues_.

Eh?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_ As for John Calvin lawn bowling on the Sabbath, that is a myth. You might find this article on the subject interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a myth, and I don't doubt you, then why is Sproul saying it's true? Or did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Sproul, but this myth has been around for a long time. In fact, time is the only currency that this story has, not historical accuracy. Calvin endured many slanders by his detractors and some have found their way into Reformed minds. The main thing is, Calvin didn't lawn bowl on the Lord's Day. Had he done so, he would have been disciplined for it by the church or the civil magistrate in Geneva, and it would have been contrary to his own preaching on Sabbath-keeping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I have started to read deeper and deeper into Calvin. What a warm-hearted man he was! The book, _Reformed Puritan Spirituality_(I think that's the right order of words) has opened my eyes to the depth of knowledge *AND* faith this man had.
> 
> I have several heroes of the faith from the Reformation period on and Calvin is at the top of the list. I believe it's time for me to purchase the _Institues_.
> 
> Eh?
Click to expand...

  Indeed!


----------



## Scot

> If it's a myth, and I don't doubt you, then why is Sproul saying it's true? Or did he?



Yes, he said it was true. He talks about the Sabbath on my latest "tape of the month" from ligonier. I've only listened to it once in the car. I'm going to listen to it again today. Then I'll fill you in on exactly what he says.

Maybe he'll read this thread. It's been rumored that he may lurk around on here from time to time, you know.


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by Scot_ Maybe he'll read this thread. It's been rumored that he may lurk around on here from time to time, you know.



So that's where he gets all his sermons ideas!!


----------



## Scot

On the tape, Sproul talks about different views of the Sabbath. He says that Calvin obviously didn't hold to the strict view that the Puritans held about recreation on the Sabbath. He tells about Knox being horrified when he went to visit Calvin and found him lawn bowling.




> So that's where he gets all his sermons ideas!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Today (February 21) is the anniversary of Eric Liddell's death.


----------



## TimV

Well, it's an annecdote. Perhaps true, perhaps not. But it has nothing to do with PAID athletes playing on Sundays, it is more like someone going surfing with some Christian friends after Church.


----------



## TimV

Oh, and I read a bio about him years ago, don't remember the name of the lady who wrote it, Magnusson? or something like that. She interviewed Liddel's widow. She remarried a Canadian cowboy type, and lived to a ripe old age. She said God had blessed her with two fine husbands, which I thought proper and gracious of her. There was also testamony from a Russian whore, who may have converted under his teaching/example, and many others from the concentration camp where he was interned. Truely a great man.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Eric Liddell was born on January 16, 1902.


----------



## Jie-Huli

> Liddell died of a brain tumour while a prisoner in a Japanese concentration camp in Weifang in 1945. His alma mater, the University of Edinburgh in Scotland, erected a monument to him at the location of the camp which is now the No. 2 Middle School.



I spent a week once in the city where he is buried, Weifang, in Shandong province. Unfortunately, I did not know it until after I had already left.


----------



## Steve Owen

The film, _Chariots of Fire_ is a remarkable tribute to Liddell from a secular film company. Well worth seeing if it is still available.

Martin


----------



## LawrenceU

Liddell is one of my heroes. Great man of God and a great Scot to boot! 

The movie can be picked up in the States for under 10.00 just about anywhere.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Eric Liddell


----------



## Blueridge Believer

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I can't speak for Sproul, but this myth has been around for a long time. In fact, time is the only currency that this story has, not historical accuracy. Calvin endured many slanders by his detractors and some have found their way into Reformed minds. The main thing is, Calvin didn't lawn bowl on the Lord's Day. Had he done so, he would have been disciplined for it by the church or the civil magistrate in Geneva, and it would have been contrary to his own preaching on Sabbath-keeping.



While the story of lawn bowling may be a myth, Calvin was not a sabbatarian.
What he wrote in the second book of his institutes on the 4th commandment indicates this:



It was not, however, without a reason that the early Christians substituted what we call the Lord's day for the Sabbath. The resurrection of our Lord being the end and accomplishment of that true rest which the ancient sabbath typified, this day, by which types were abolished serves to warn Christians against adhering to a shadowy ceremony. I do not cling so to the number seven as to bring the Church under bondage to it, nor do I condemn churches for holding their meetings on other solemn days, provided they guard against superstition. This they will do if they employ those days merely for the observance of discipline and regular order. The whole may be thus summed up: As the truth was delivered typically to the Jews, so it is imparted to us without figure; first, that during our whole lives we may aim at a constant rest from our own works, in order that the Lord may work in us by his Spirit; secondly that every individual, as he has opportunity, may diligently exercise himself in private, in pious meditation on the works of God, and, at the same time, that all may observe the legitimate order appointed by the Church, for the hearing of the word, the administration of the sacraments, and public prayer: And, thirdly, that we may avoid oppressing those who are subject to us. In this way, we get quit of the trifling of the false prophets, who in later times instilled Jewish ideas into the people, alleging that nothing was abrogated but what was ceremonial in the commandment, (this they term in their language the taxation of the seventh day,) while the moral part remains, viz., the observance of one day in seven. But this is nothing else than to insult the Jews, by changing the day, and yet mentally attributing to it the same sanctity; thus retaining the same typical distinction of days as had place among the Jews. And of a truth, we see what profit they have made by such a doctrine. Those who cling to their constitutions go thrice as far as the Jews in the gross and carnal superstition of sabbatism; so that the rebukes which we read in Isaiah (Isa. 1: l3; 58: 13) apply as much to those of the present day, as to those to whom the Prophet addressed them. We must be careful, however, to observe the general doctrine, viz., in order that religion may neither be lost nor languish among us, we must diligently attend on our religious assemblies, and duly avail ourselves of those external aids which tend to promote the worship of God.

He most certainly had a high regard for the Lord's day but he was not a sabbatarian in the WCF or the 1689LBCF sense.


----------



## CDM

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Eric Liddell



Quick question: In the movie, Liddell abstained from running on the Lord's Day but he went to the stadiums to watch?

Do you remember this scene? Maybe I wasn't paying close enough attention but Lidell was all about watching and attending sporting events on the Lord's Day.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

mangum said:


> Quick question: In the movie, Liddell abstained from running on the Lord's Day but he went to the stadiums to watch?
> 
> Do you remember this scene? Maybe I wasn't paying close enough attention but Lidell was all about watching and attending sporting events on the Lord's Day.



I'll have to look at scene again. My recollection is that he was preaching on that day from Isa. 40. As he was preaching they showed scenes of the athletes gritting it out. Then they may have gone on to show him watching his teammates participate in events afterwards, but not necessarily on that day. As I said, I'll have to look at that more closely but to be sure, but that is my recollection at the moment.


----------



## SRoper

Is it true that Eric Liddell abandoned sabbatarianism (in the WCF sense) towards the end of his life?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

SRoper said:


> Is it true that Eric Liddell abandoned sabbatarianism (in the WCF sense) towards the end of his life?



I have not read this anywhere. I just looked over my copy of _God's Joyful Runner_ and did not see any hint of a change in his views on the Sabbath during his missionary years. Is there another source for this?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

mangum said:


> Quick question: In the movie, Liddell abstained from running on the Lord's Day but he went to the stadiums to watch?
> 
> Do you remember this scene? Maybe I wasn't paying close enough attention but Lidell was all about watching and attending sporting events on the Lord's Day.



In real life Liddell did preach at the Scots Kirk in Paris on the Lord's Day. In _God's Joyful Runner_ by Russell W. Ramsey, it is noted that he appeared in the stadium on the following Monday to watch his teammates race, but not on the Lord's Day.


----------



## CDM

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> In real life Liddell did preach at the Scots Kirk in Paris on the Lord's Day. In _God's Joyful Runner_ by Russell W. Ramsey, it is noted that he appeared in the stadium on the following Monday to watch his teammates race, but not on the Lord's Day.


----------



## SRoper

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have not read this anywhere. I just looked over my copy of _God's Joyful Runner_ and did not see any hint of a change in his views on the Sabbath during his missionary years. Is there another source for this?



The only place I have seen the claim was on Wikipedia, which is why I asked if there was any truth to the claim. Going through the history of the article, it seems a Presbyterian editor put a "citation needed" after the claim. After a few months of no one providing a cite, the claim was removed. I think it is safe to say that his views did not change.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

SRoper said:


> The only place I have seen the claim was on Wikipedia, which is why I asked if there was any truth to the claim. Going through the history of the article, it seems a Presbyterian editor put a "citation needed" after the claim. After a few months of no one providing a cite, the claim was removed. I think it is safe to say that his views did not change.



After a bit more reading I did come across the following anecdote of interest dating from 1944 during his internment at Weihsien, but I don't think it represents a substantive change in his position.



> Eric organized athletic meets and thrilled everyone by running exhibition races himself. He steadfastly refused to have the matches on Sunday, but, once when the children fought during a Sunday game they had organized, he relented to the extent of becoming the referee for the Sunday athletic events.
> 
> -- _God's Joyful Runner_, p. 158


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Eric Liddell died on February 21, 1945.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Those athletes that are truly Christians and not just professing and work on Sundays probably are not sabbatarians and find their rest is in Christ instead of a specific day.


----------

